# 2 rows of teeth



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Luxie is 5 months and 5 days old. I just noticed that she has 2 rows of teeth, like a shark.  
Will those fall out eventually or is it too late and they need to be extracted? And which ones are the adult teeth, the inner row or the outer?


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

the outer are the baby teeth, the inner are the permanent ones, they will fall off, if you touch youll notice that some of them move around, give her chewing stuff or play tog o war with a blanket, this worked for me, they will start to fall off eventually


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Retained baby teeth are really common with chis. At her age she still may shed those baby teeth but if not you may have to have them pulled. I had my dogs' pulled when they were neutered. I don't know which row are the adult teeth but baby teeth are usually smaller and sharper.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks PR & Terri!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

PR Punk Skater said:


> the outer are the baby teeth, the inner are the permanent ones, they will fall off, if you touch youll notice that some of them move around, give her chewing stuff or play tog o war with a blanket, this worked for me, they will start to fall off eventually


Tug of war is a great idea! I bet that would help. I just gave mine lots of chewies.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Tugg of war was the only thing I could think of...but I love the description...like a shark !!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie had the same, it did take ages and the vet wanted to take them out himself but hard chews eventually got them all out.


----------

